# NFS Cannot allocate memory

## nileshgr

Hi, this is my first post here..

I have this weird problem, mount.nfs complains that it cannot allocate memory when I try to mount an nfs share running on localhost.

I am doing this to test my nfs configuration, as I want to use the nfs share on my RPi which fails to mount the nfs share as root on boot.

It just hangs.

I am using nfs-utils 1.2.6 and vanilla-sources 3.7.1

I get the cannot allocate memory error while trying to mount a nfs v4 share, while for v3, it says stale nfs file handle.

Searched a lot around, but found nothing interesting.

What could be the issue?

Initially I thought it was a problem caused by gcc optimization flags, but ruled it out later by recompiling nfs-utils & all dependencies with -O2, didn't solve the problem..

----------

## ulenrich

Trying the latest stable linux-3.6.11 would tell you if this is a kernel regression (as usual for nfs with new linux kernel). Or your configuration ....

----------

## nileshgr

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Trying the latest stable linux-3.6.11 would tell you if this is a kernel regression (as usual for nfs with new linux kernel). Or your configuration ....

 

Umm, that sounds pretty wierd, since 3.7.1 is marked as stable on kernel.org

Nevertheless, I'll try it out and this time, with gentoo-sources.

----------

## nileshgr

It  doesn't work with vanilla-sources 3.7.1, 3.5.7 and neither gentoo-sources 3.6.11

What's wrong?   :Mad: 

----------

